# Calvin on Law (and Gospel) in Mark 10:17-31 (and parallels)



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 5, 2006)

> But, in order to form a more correct judgment of the meaning of the answer, we must attend to the form of the question. He does not simply ask how and by what means he shall reach life, but what good thing he shall do, in order to obtain it. He therefore dreams of merits, on account of which he may receive eternal life as a reward due; and therefore Christ appropriately sends him to the keeping of the law, which unquestionably is the way of life, as I shall explain more fully afterwards.
> 
> ...Keep the commandments. This passage was erroneously interpreted by some of the ancients, whom the Papists have followed, as if Christ taught that, by beeping the law, we may merit eternal life. On the contrary, Christ did not take into consideration what men can do, but replied to the question, What is the righteousness of works? or, What does the Law require? And certainly we ought to believe that God comprehended in his law the way of living holily and righteously, in which righteousness is included; for not without reason did Moses make this statement, He that does these things shall live in them, (Leviticus 18:5) and again, I call heaven and earth to witness that l have this day showed you life, (Deuteronomy 30:19.) We have no right, therefore, to deny that the keeping of the law is righteousness, by which any man who kept the law perfectly "” if there were such a man "” would obtain life for himself. But as we are all destitute of the glory of God, (Romans 3:23,) nothing but cursing will be found in the law; and nothing remains for us but to betake ourselves to the undeserved gift of righteousness. And therefore Paul lays down a twofold righteousness, the righteousness of the law, (Romans 10:5,) and the righteousness of faith, (Romans 10:6.) He makes the first to consist in works, and the second, in the free grace of Christ.
> 
> ...



[Edited on 9-5-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------

